# Sealing MDF With Epoxy



## JR Custom Calls

I have someone specifically requesting MDF for an outdoor sign. From doing some research online the advice is either not to do it, or that it will last a very very long time if done properly by using a UV resistant epoxy to seal the whole piece up. 

So... I've never used epoxy, aside from the small 2 part tubes to bond things together. I was looking at maybe using this? psc=1
Thoughts?


----------



## ripjack13

I have not used that stuff, but I have that same stuff saved on my ebay page cuz I thought it would be easier to mix and save instead of the twin tubes stuff, for my pens...


----------



## ripjack13

Here's the page....

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=351558148708


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Well, for some reason it's not working on my computer now. @Kevin, any idea why it's putting media tags on my link?


----------



## Kevin

Jon I have an abundance of it like three 1 gallon kits one of which needs to be used like last year. Don't buy any. I think there's about half of that kit left so aboit the same as what you linked voilme wise. Let me make up a cup in a minute and see how it cures ober the next few hours. If it looks clear and dries you can have for the shipping so it gets put to use. The hardener has turned a little amber so I need to mix a test sample first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Jon I have an abundance of it like three 1 gallon kits one of which needs to be used like last year. Don't buy any. I think there's about half of that kit left so aboit the same as what you linked voilme wise. Let me make up a cup in a minute and see how it cures ober the next few hours. If it looks clear and dries you can have for the shipping so it gets put to use. The hardener has turned a little amber so I need to mix a test sample first.


Well heck, that would be awesome if so. 

You think this would be sufficient to seal it up? Also, I was wondering if instead of painting, then epoxying over the paint if I should just tint the epoxy? Pretty simple colors, maroon and sandy tan. They don't have to be a certain hue, just something close to those, so I could probably work it up pretty easy.


----------



## ripjack13

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well, for some reason it's not working on my computer now. @Kevin, any idea why it's putting media tags on my link?



Amazon does that....
If you want, next time use the link option in the post box. It looks like a sideways figure 8. Copy the web page, then type "link" (or whatever) and highlight it then touch/click the link option, and it will pop up a box to insert the page info...
It seems harder than it is. But once you try it, you might find yourself doing it more often.
I do it cuz I hate that media tag too...


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> Amazon does that....
> If you want, next time use the link option in the post box. It looks like a sideways figure 8. Copy the web page, then type "link" (or whatever) and highlight it then touch/click the link option, and it will pop up a box to insert the page info...
> It seems harder than it is. But once you try it, you might find yourself doing it more often.
> I do it cuz I hate that media tag too...


I did try the link option.

weird. I thought I had linked amazon stuff here before. Oh well.


----------



## Kevin

Looking for a piece of scrap MDF to do the test. About to mix up some new to comapre to the old. Will take pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

I wouldn't do it. If I did I wouldn't guarantee it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Jon the oldest kit is on the right compared to a 1.5 year old kit on the left. I have a brand new kit in the box but I will use the newer kits soon - I'm not going to use the older kit but if you want to risk it it yours. As you can see it is almost full. I don't think it will be so dark once poured - we shall see mixing it up now.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Jon the oldest kit is on the right compared to a 1.5 year old kit on the left. I have a brand new kit in the box but I will use the newer kits soon - I'm not going to use the older kit but if you want to risk it it yours. As you can see it is almost full. I don't think it will be so dark once poured - we shall see mixing it up now.
> 
> View attachment 105658


If I mix pigment in with it, it won't make much of a difference anyways, will it? As long as it cures properly?


----------



## Kevin

Should just mask what amber mkgbt be visible - didnt know you using pigment - makes kt even better.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Should just mask what amber mkgbt be visible - didnt know you using pigment - makes kt even better.


That seems like it would be the best route for me to take. It has to be painted 2 different colors, so why not just pigment the expoxy and not worry with painting then epoxying, or vice versa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Obvioisly not dry but we can already see the amber will not an issue. Only had full sheets of mdf didn't want to cut one. This is bottom of one of my sleds. Will remove after cure. 



 

Will update layer. Calls for min 75F and currently 74 close enough, but raining and 100% RH so will take a while.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Obvioisly not dry but we can already see the amber will not an issue. Only had full sheets of mdf didn't want to cut one. This is bottom of one of my sleds. Will remove after cure.
> 
> View attachment 105659
> 
> Will update layer. Calls for min 75F and currently 74 close enough, but raining and 100% RH so will take a while.


Can't see a difference in it IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

JR Custom Calls said:


> I did try the link option.
> 
> weird. I thought I had linked amazon stuff here before. Oh well.



The "w" in the word "weird" is linked to google...so, you almost got it....


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> The "w" in the word "weird" is linked to google...so, you almost got it....


Bahaha I linked Google just to make sure I wasn't thinking about it wrong... But clearly didn't clear out the link all the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Heh heh heh....


----------



## ripjack13

When you get the stuff from Kevin, and you're coating the mdf, can you about it? I'm interested in how it works and if it'll work for that.
My momba just mentioned earlier that she wants another sign with her last name on it. So I'd try using that stuff on it, and see how fade resistant it is if I paint it first.


----------



## Kevin

Jon the old is drying as fast as the new. Both same amount of tackiness. I think it's fine. It probably won't be hard 'til tomorrow. I have to leave for Dallas at 5am tomorrow so won't be able to mail until monday unless I box it now and mail in dallas after my appointments. 

Just an option in case you in a hurry. If not can mail Monday.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Jon the old is drying as fast as the new. Both same amount of tackiness. I think it's fine. It probably won't be hard 'til tomorrow. I have to leave for Dallas at 5am tomorrow so won't be able to mail until monday unless I box it now and mail in dallas after my appointments.
> 
> Just an option in case you in a hurry. If not can mail Monday.


No big rush, it would be too much of a hassle to deal with taking it to dallas with you. Sending it Monday will be fine.

I don't plan to start on it until the week after next. I have a show next Saturday and have a lot to get done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Cool. Try to find thise chisels too.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Cool. Try to find thise chisels too.


Oh dang haha. I totally forgot about those. I'm not in any big rush on those if you have other stuff you can be more productive with your time on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002

Use MDO (medium density overlay) it utilizes a weather-resistant resin overlay bonded to the wood by heat and pressure. It's what a lot of outdoor signs are made with and will stand up outdoors.

-jason

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

tocws2002 said:


> Use MDO (medium density overlay) it utilizes a weather-resistant resin overlay bonded to the wood by heat and pressure. It's what a lot of outdoor signs are made with and will stand up outdoors.
> 
> -jason


Can it be carved? And where can I find it? I had come across it online, as it looks identical on the outside. But, I can't find anything saying whether it can be made in to a 3d sign, or where to find it locally. It's gotta be 30x48, so it's not something I can easily have shipped. Whatever I end up using, I'm still going to epoxy it. I can't imagine epoxy would be anything but beneficial.


----------



## tocws2002

JR Custom Calls said:


> Can it be carved? And where can I find it? I had come across it online, as it looks identical on the outside. But, I can't find anything saying whether it can be made in to a 3d sign, or where to find it locally. It's gotta be 30x48, so it's not something I can easily have shipped. Whatever I end up using, I'm still going to epoxy it. I can't imagine epoxy would be anything but beneficial.



Looks like the new Menards in Jeffersonville has 4' × 8' sheets in stock for around $63. I've never carved it, but don't think it would be an issue, maybe check out some CNC forums to see which bits would be best. Not sure epoxy would be required on the entire piece, but edges should be painted or coated. 

-jason


----------



## JR Custom Calls

tocws2002 said:


> Looks like the new Menards in Jeffersonville has 4' × 8' sheets in stock for around $63. I've never carved it, but don't think it would be an issue, maybe check out some CNC forums to see which bits would be best. Not sure epoxy would be required on the entire piece, but edges should be painted or coated.
> 
> -jason


I'm going to head up tomorrow and get a few sheets. I have 5 outdoor sign orders, and this stuff looks just like MDF on the surface. It says to seal the edges, so I'm going to epoxy the edges just to be safe. Never been to a Menards, but looks like a pretty cool place.


----------



## Kevin

Jon I have some bad news. The old stuff is still not dry. It's tacky enough that it leaves fingerprints easily. Which means it isn't ever going to dry. The newer stuff is rock hard. It needs to be tossed. Sorry to get your hopes up.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Jon I have some bad news. The old stuff is still not dry. It's tacky enough that it leaves fingerprints easily. Which means it isn't ever going to dry. The newer stuff is rock hard. It needs to be tossed. Sorry to get your hopes up.


That's no problem at all. I really do appreciate you trying to help me out!


----------



## Kevin

You can still have it if you want to pay the shipping, but I can't imagine what use you could find for it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> You can still have it if you want to pay the shipping, but I can't imagine what use you could find for it.


I think I'll pass haha. I can't think of anything I could use it for anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Just as an update.... I've found a better product for signs. It's called Extira. It's basically a water resistant MDF. I had 2 sheets delivered today, and I'll be cutting a sign later this evening as a test.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

JR Custom Calls said:


> Just as an update.... I've found a better product for signs. It's called Extira. It's basically a water resistant MDF. I had 2 sheets delivered today, and I'll be cutting a sign later this evening as a test.



Interesting video on how it's made...


----------



## gregsayers2000

Ever consider MDO? It is made for outside environs. Many roadside signs were made from it. The MDO stands for Medium Density Overlay. I have some signs I am making for a local park here in town and am using it. Will still seal like I do exterior plywood that I use for barn quilts. 3 coats of Spar Varnish. Has a nice smoth face for sign making also. More costly than MDF by about twice, but you get what you pay for. And if you had to pay for the epoxy you would be right up there in cost.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

gregsayers2000 said:


> Ever consider MDO? It is made for outside environs. Many roadside signs were made from it. The MDO stands for Medium Density Overlay. I have some signs I am making for a local park here in town and am using it. Will still seal like I do exterior plywood that I use for barn quilts. 3 coats of Spar Varnish. Has a nice smoth face for sign making also. More costly than MDF by about twice, but you get what you pay for. And if you had to pay for the epoxy you would be right up there in cost.


That's what I used. But Im really liking Extira now.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

@gregsayers2000 here's the extira carved then painted. Just carves so much better than MDO.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Jon your progress at this has been stellar! Great looking signs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Jon your progress at this has been stellar! Great looking signs.


I appreciate that. I've got 4 more big signs, and 50 small signs ordered... I'll be sure to post pics. One of them has the FFA logo, which will be quite a pain to paint. But I'm looking forward to it, having been in FFA when I was in HS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gregsayers2000

Your cemetary sign is amazing. It is hard to tell from the pics, is it raised letters or just painted? By any means, very nice work.

Looking back at the post I have my answer. Very nice work. The CNC routers have opened a whole new niche market that is good for everyone. Cheaper signs and great quality. I can see the benefit of a routed sign out of MDF instead of MDO. I am sure you get a much nicer cut from the MDF. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

gregsayers2000 said:


> Your cemetary sign is amazing. It is hard to tell from the pics, is it raised letters or just painted? By any means, very nice work.


It's raised. Or, perhaps the background is recessed. lol. Everything but the letters, border, and the rose at the top is carved 1/4" down, leaving them raised.


----------

